# Israeli Paramedic



## Ariel mm (Apr 9, 2015)

HI

I'm a licensed paramedic in israel and looking into working abroad [I'm a Canadian and American citizen].

1. is there any international organization I could work for that would accept this license?

2. What is the procedure to get a NY state license?

thanks


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Start with NREMT.org

Good luck.


----------

